# I need people to crticize my work!



## kylaolives (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel like I've been in a slump and I jar recently made a flickr account! If you guys have any free time, will you please check out the stuff I have? Let me know! Same username as here!


----------



## PJL (Jun 20, 2011)

Little bit of forum ettiquette: 

1) This sub-forum is usually about software or digital camera hardware questions, not picture critiques.

2) It's rude to ask people to review your stuff and then make them go looking for it.

3) You'll get better input if you select a few pictures that you want critiqued and then ask specific questions or ask for specific feedback.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed.  Coming on here and _*DEMANDING *_that somebody look for and review your photos is a joke.  Take it elsewhere.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 20, 2011)

Kyla, your images are _all_ blurry. :meh:


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kyla, your images are _all_ blurry. :meh:


Exactly what I was going to say...


----------



## kylaolives (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, I wasn't aware. Take it easy guys.


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-your-posts-get-critiques-your-work-c-c.html

^^ that might help as well


----------



## flea77 (Jun 20, 2011)

Overread said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-your-posts-get-critiques-your-work-c-c.html
> 
> ^^ that might help as well



Wait a dang minute here. You mean I am supposed to learn how to use a forum _*before *_I use it? meh. Next you will be telling me I should read assembly instructions before I assemble things or learn to drive before I hop in a car, you are just no fun at all.

Allan


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I love criticizing people's work, but I am too lazy to look up your pictures and I don't do flickr.  

Since I won't search for it, but I love criticizing, I'll give it a go anyway.  If you have anything in there that is really artsy, well, I don't like those.  If you have any that are soft, I would have recommended sharpening.  If you have any that that under or overexposed, I probably would have said that you under or overexposed those particular shots.

Hope this helped.


----------

